# Shampoos & Conditioners



## malahusk (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, I am reading on here that a lot of you are using "people" shampoo & conditioners, plus detanglers (Pantene, Herbal Essence, Aussie, etc...) on your dogs. I have always been told not to use people products on a dog's coat because of the pH differences in the products. Does this not apply to Maltese due to their hair texture being different than the average dog? or is it because they are washed so frequently, the pH levels don't get time to do any damage?
Granted, it would be much easier to use a good people product, but I don't want to damage the pups hair either. So what's the story to all this?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have always heard that the pH in human shampoo is too harsh for a dog's coat. In addition, shampoos specially formulated for our pets are designed to be used with flea control products. Years ago when I tried a few human shampoos, I found the flea product seemed to lose it's effectiveness in just a couple of weeks.

I stick with doggie shampoos. :thmbup:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I do use human products on Cosy sometimes but I always dilute them and rinse, rinse, and rinse again.
I also use a clarifying shampoo here and there to remove any buildup.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use many human products and have not had any issues with flea products being less effective. Heck, I routinely bathe my dogs in dish soap and the Frontline still works.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

There were times when Star was really dirty that I used something other then his BioGroom product on the first shampoo, but always used the doggy products for the second shampoo and conditoner. Didn't use any flea preventive so that was not an issue.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I use both but really like Bless the Beast Nourishing(dog shampoo) and Biofusion shampoo w/ conditioner and pantene once in a while. Always use a conditioner that you rinse out and then at the grooming table I have several doggie conditioning items I put on them before their brush and blow dry.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

This is just my two cents...

I usually use human shampoo and conditioners on Toby, HOWEVER, I use only professional products on him (mainly Boiolage). Being a hairdresser, I can feel the difference in my hair when I use a store shampoo vs a professional shampoo. I know so many people love Pantene and I had never tried it before until a few months ago. That was the first time I had used a store shampoo and conditioner on my hair in over 20 years. I HATED how my hair felt--it was straw like. 

Oh, I do recall soomewhere (and it seems like it was the PetSilk website several years ago) that the ph in dogs' hair and human hair is the same. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## malahusk (Mar 22, 2009)

I have always used the dog formulated shampoo & conditioners, but I was curious since the last few post on the forum mentioned "human grade" products. We don't have flees here, so preventative isn't used. Figured I'd ask tho, since the Maltese (& Poo) hair is new to me, I'm used to hairy double coated beasts! Only time I use human grade is a spray on Baby Detangler on my Pyrenees' ears, what a nightmare those are!
Thanks for the replies!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Personally, I prefer to stick with dog shampoos/conditioners. I have always been told that the PH levels are different, and after all these years, I'm sure there has to be some truth to that.

I did try Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine conditioner on London for a while, and I thought it was working really well...until I discovered Pet Head So Spoiled conditioner. The difference is amazing. I have not yet found a "to die for" shampoo yet. I have tried Chris Christenson, Spa shampoo (Petco brand, not Spa Lavish), Groommax puppy shampoo, Groommax professional shampoo (it wasn't bad, just not what I want permanently). I'm hoping to be able to order Nature's Specialties Plum Silky shampoo soon, as that is what London's groomer uses on her and it seems to work well.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Gigi's breeder, which has been breeding/showing exclusively Maltese since the early 1970s, told us she always uses Aussie shampoo and conditioner on her dogs and their coats were so shiny and thick when I went to her house. Her breeder is most concerned about her dogs' health and she buys only the healthiest. She also studied to be a vet tech. She is especially concerned about what goes in her dogs body like vaccinations, toys, ect. All her malts are on a holistic diet as well. So we completely trust her and use it with Gigi and her coat is gorgeous with that stuff. I don't know anything about the flea preventatives though, Gigi doesn't go outside much LOL


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm also sticking to products designed for dogs. I've read too many columns by veterinarians who recommend NOT using human shampoos on them. Note what this small animal dermatology manual says about using human shampoos on canines. (I can just imagine what they'd say about dish detergent.):

Link to "Small Animal Dermatology" manual 





You'd be surprised how many groomers use dish detergent on dogs. (It'd be interesting to know how many of those who do use dish detergent graduated from a reputable grooming school.) 

A groomer on GroomerTalk wrote to Procter and Gamble to ask about using Dawn on pets and here is P&Gs response:

_Ms. Fulton,

Thank you for interest in Dawn® by Procter and Gamble. For 35 years, wildlife rescuers have only used Dawn dishwashing liquid to gently remove oil from aquatic animals. Animal rescue groups choose Dawn because it removes the greasy oil—while being gentle on delicate feathers and skin.

Since conservationists at the International Bird Rescue Research Center first discovered the benefits of Dawn, rescuers have used thousands of donated bottles of Dawn in oil spill cleanups. The result? The success rate for saving oiled wildlife has jumped from three percent to ninety percent! 
Now to address each of your questions:
With this thought in mind, we are proud that Dawn helped these animals but do not recommend it as a pet shampoo. These animals may not have survived if the conservationists did not remove the oil from their feathers and skin. We are proud of our Animal lines at this time we do not offer an Animal Shampoo that we can recommend. We do however encourage you to continue researching until you find a product that will fit your needs. To use any of our Human products our chemists would have to add Citric acid to adjust the pH balance.
Our chemists spend years perfecting our formulas to create what we believe to be the best product possible. We do not allow any of our products to be combined with other products to make “secret formulas”. Not only would this be a liability to you but to the pet as well.

I sincerely hope that I have answered your questions,
Andrea Dowdin
Senior Customer Relations
P&G Global Operations. _






Joy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My dogs run in a red dirt arena once a week. Dish soap does the best job of removing the grime without killing my coats. Its also great when we stay in the city for washing paws.


----------



## dannieboiz (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm using Synergy Groomer's Blend Ultra White Shampoo and Oatmeal Protein Conditioner. I tend to do lots of massage and rubbing on when apply the shampoo and condition. Raskal's hair looks and feels great after. It's my 2nd shampoo I've tried on Raskal but I'm hesitant to change it to anything else. Look on Amazon, I see they go on sale once in a while.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

I have tried Pet Silk,Hartz puppy shampoo, Pantene, Quicker Slicker, Fur Butter, Perfect Coat & still can not get my Babygirl's coat to shine. Her coat is very very cottony & dry. Anyone have a malt with similar hair texture? What products do you use & what results have you received. Maybe it's something from the inside. Is there something you can feed them to get their coats to shine? She eats a home-cooked diet of hamburger meat, carrots, peas & rice with along with vitamin supplements. I also give her plain yogurt & cottage cheese for calcium.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Apr 19 2009, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764959


> I have tried Pet Silk,Hartz puppy shampoo, Pantene, Quicker Slicker, Fur Butter, Perfect Coat & still can not get my Babygirl's coat to shine. Her coat is very very cottony & dry. Anyone have a malt with similar hair texture? What products do you use & what results have you received. Maybe it's something from the inside. Is there something you can feed them to get their coats to shine? She eats a home-cooked diet of hamburger meat, carrots, peas & rice with along with vitamin supplements. I also give her plain yogurt & cottage cheese for calcium.[/B]


Are you adding any oil to the food? It's very important to add oil to make their coat shiny


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Apr 19 2009, 06:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764959


> I have tried Pet Silk,Hartz puppy shampoo, Pantene, Quicker Slicker, Fur Butter, Perfect Coat & still can not get my Babygirl's coat to shine. Her coat is very very cottony & dry. Anyone have a malt with similar hair texture? What products do you use & what results have you received. Maybe it's something from the inside. Is there something you can feed them to get their coats to shine? She eats a home-cooked diet of hamburger meat, carrots, peas & rice with along with vitamin supplements. I also give her plain yogurt & cottage cheese for calcium.[/B]



Chris Christensen and Paul Mitchell Works great on Cottony coats. At least on Chico's it does. And these 2 are definitely not the cheapest out there, So be prepared to cough up a penny or two!


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Chico @ Apr 20 2009, 07:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765174


> QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Apr 19 2009, 06:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764959





> I have tried Pet Silk,Hartz puppy shampoo, Pantene, Quicker Slicker, Fur Butter, Perfect Coat & still can not get my Babygirl's coat to shine. Her coat is very very cottony & dry. Anyone have a malt with similar hair texture? What products do you use & what results have you received. Maybe it's something from the inside. Is there something you can feed them to get their coats to shine? She eats a home-cooked diet of hamburger meat, carrots, peas & rice with along with vitamin supplements. I also give her plain yogurt & cottage cheese for calcium.[/B]



Chris Christensen and Paul Mitchell Works great on Cottony coats. At least on Chico's it does. And these 2 are definitely not the cheapest out there, So be prepared to cough up a penny or two!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Are these the "human" shampoos, or do they make their brands for dogs too. :brownbag:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

would fish oil make the coat shinier? What kind of oil do you give them?


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Apr 20 2009, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765604


> would fish oil make the coat shinier? What kind of oil do you give them?[/B]


I give her a Kirkland Brand Fish Oil everyday...doesn't seem to make a difference though. Just gives her fishy breath! :yucky:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Apr 20 2009, 11:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765604


> would fish oil make the coat shinier? What kind of oil do you give them?[/B]


I give Fish oil to my yorkies and the difference it made in their hair was amazing! It made their hair grow faster too. Other people have also told me it made such a difference in their dog. I use Eicosaderm by Dermapet. It's specially formulated for dogs to have the right amount of fish oil and vitamin E. I use a liquid pump and just pump it onto their food every day. They also get 1/4tsp olive oil with their evening meal. I feed a combo of homecooked and raw. I definitely recommend fish oil. You can also use salmon oil, but make sure your dog is getting vit. E as well. 

I think it's a combo of genetics, good nutrition, fish oil, and good grooming products to get that perfect coat


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Apr 20 2009, 11:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765640


> QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Apr 20 2009, 11:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765604





> would fish oil make the coat shinier? What kind of oil do you give them?[/B]


I give Fish oil to my yorkies and the difference it made in their hair was amazing! It made their hair grow faster too. Other people have also told me it made such a difference in their dog. I use Eicosaderm by Dermapet. It's specially formulated for dogs to have the right amount of fish oil and vitamin E. I use a liquid pump and just pump it onto their food every day. They also get 1/4tsp olive oil with their evening meal. I feed a combo of homecooked and raw. I definitely recommend fish oil. You can also use salmon oil, but make sure your dog is getting vit. E as well. 

I think it's a combo of genetics, good nutrition, fish oil, and good grooming products to get that perfect coat
[/B][/QUOTE]

Were your Yorkies coats real dry before giving them the Eicosaderm?


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Apr 20 2009, 09:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765540


> QUOTE (Chico @ Apr 20 2009, 07:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765174





> QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Apr 19 2009, 06:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764959





> I have tried Pet Silk,Hartz puppy shampoo, Pantene, Quicker Slicker, Fur Butter, Perfect Coat & still can not get my Babygirl's coat to shine. Her coat is very very cottony & dry. Anyone have a malt with similar hair texture? What products do you use & what results have you received. Maybe it's something from the inside. Is there something you can feed them to get their coats to shine? She eats a home-cooked diet of hamburger meat, carrots, peas & rice with along with vitamin supplements. I also give her plain yogurt & cottage cheese for calcium.[/B]



Chris Christensen and Paul Mitchell Works great on Cottony coats. At least on Chico's it does. And these 2 are definitely not the cheapest out there, So be prepared to cough up a penny or two!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Are these the "human" shampoos, or do they make their brands for dogs too. :brownbag:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Chris Christensen is made for our babies, and "John Paul" by Paul Mitchell is also for the babies as well. The John Paul line can be found at Pet Co. Chris Christensen has to be ordered online or via mail.


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Apr 20 2009, 09:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765540


> QUOTE (Chico @ Apr 20 2009, 07:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765174





> QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Apr 19 2009, 06:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764959





> I have tried Pet Silk,Hartz puppy shampoo, Pantene, Quicker Slicker, Fur Butter, Perfect Coat & still can not get my Babygirl's coat to shine. Her coat is very very cottony & dry. Anyone have a malt with similar hair texture? What products do you use & what results have you received. Maybe it's something from the inside. Is there something you can feed them to get their coats to shine? She eats a home-cooked diet of hamburger meat, carrots, peas & rice with along with vitamin supplements. I also give her plain yogurt & cottage cheese for calcium.[/B]



Chris Christensen and Paul Mitchell Works great on Cottony coats. At least on Chico's it does. And these 2 are definitely not the cheapest out there, So be prepared to cough up a penny or two!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Are these the "human" shampoos, or do they make their brands for dogs too. :brownbag:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Here are some links to the products I use on Chico's cottony coat. 

http://www.petco.com/Shop/SearchResults.as...p;Ntt=john+paul

http://www.chrissystems.com/daytoday.htm

http://www.chrissystems.com/daytoday1.htm

http://www.chrissystems.com/iceonice1.htm


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Apr 21 2009, 02:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765642


> Were your Yorkies coats real dry before giving them the Eicosaderm?[/B]


Lacy has a silky coat but it's coarser than what it should be so it doesn't grow well. It wasn't exactly "dry" but coarser and just grew really slow. It still grows slow but when I started giving her the Eicosaderm a year and a half ago, I noticed a big change in her hair within a few months. It started growing a little faster and was much softer and shinier. It won't ever be long and flowing due to genetics but it looks much better than it did before the eicosaderm.

Rylie has a soft coat and was shaved down when I got him a year and a half ago. I started feeding him raw and gave him eicosaderm and his hair has grown quickly and looks really nice. Even though it's a soft coat, it's not dry at all and doesn't really tangle and it's really really shiny and straight. His hair was never long before I got him so I can't honestly compare but I know he has a really nice coat now with the eicosaderm.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

We use Pure Paws shampoo and conditioner when we're at home. That's what Bonnie (Angel Maltese) recommends, and I love it. When we are traveling, I just don't carry it with me, so I use human shampoo on Coco. This trip, I've used Pureology in the purple bottle on Coco, and she's looked great and her coat is doing beautifully. I used Pantene when she was about a year old, and she matted so badly, I had to have her long coat cut down. :-(


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I am going to check them out. You will notice Babygirls picture isn't on there. I tried to put another picture of her on there & bombed. Now I can't for the life of me remember how to get her picture back in there. I will have to work on that now. If I could just remember from one time to the next, it would be a lot easier! LOL!


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Very interesting post! Those of you that use human shampoos, do you use the conditioner as well? Do you use the formula for reg hair or another formula (clarifying, color treated, etc.)? Do you always use the brand name or have you tried the store brand? (I use equate pantene conditioner to shave my legs, so I was just wondering.) I had no idea that Paul Mitchel made dog shampoo, I may have to try it out! Are the products at Petco better than the junk they sell at petsmart?

Just for the record: The groomers on the other forum use dish soap, mainly as a degreaser, not an everyday shampoo. Also the majority that mentioned using it, said the inform their clients that they use it. It's not like groomers are using dawn behind peoples back to save money or anything.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ May 3 2009, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771351


> Very interesting post! Those of you that use human shampoos, do you use the conditioner as well? Do you use the formula for reg hair or another formula (clarifying, color treated, etc.)? Do you always use the brand name or have you tried the store brand? (I use equate pantene conditioner to shave my legs, so I was just wondering.) I had no idea that Paul Mitchel made dog shampoo, I may have to try it out! Are the products at Petco better than the junk they sell at petsmart?
> 
> Just for the record: The groomers on the other forum use dish soap, mainly as a degreaser, not an everyday shampoo. Also the majority that mentioned using it, said the inform their clients that they use it. It's not like groomers are using dawn behind peoples back to save money or anything.[/B]


I use the Aussie conditioner as well. I use the Moist one. I have always used Aussie.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Apr 19 2009, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764959


> I have tried Pet Silk,Hartz puppy shampoo, Pantene, Quicker Slicker, Fur Butter, Perfect Coat & still can not get my Babygirl's coat to shine. Her coat is very very cottony & dry. Anyone have a malt with similar hair texture? What products do you use & what results have you received. Maybe it's something from the inside. Is there something you can feed them to get their coats to shine? She eats a home-cooked diet of hamburger meat, carrots, peas & rice with along with vitamin supplements. I also give her plain yogurt & cottage cheese for calcium.[/B]


My malts coat is the same way. About a month ago I purchased Norwegian Kelp for her winter nose. I have discovered this has made her coat and skin much better. I add a small amount to her food. Hope this helps.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Apr 19 2009, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764959


> I have tried Pet Silk,Hartz puppy shampoo, Pantene, Quicker Slicker, Fur Butter, Perfect Coat & still can not get my Babygirl's coat to shine. Her coat is very very cottony & dry. Anyone have a malt with similar hair texture? What products do you use & what results have you received. Maybe it's something from the inside. Is there something you can feed them to get their coats to shine? She eats a home-cooked diet of hamburger meat, carrots, peas & rice with along with vitamin supplements. I also give her plain yogurt & cottage cheese for calcium.[/B]


My malts coat is the same way. About a month ago I purchased Norwegian Kelp for her winter nose. I have discovered this has made her coat and skin much better. I add a small amount to her food. Hope this helps.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE (janettandamber @ May 4 2009, 09:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=771702


> QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Apr 19 2009, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764959





> I have tried Pet Silk,Hartz puppy shampoo, Pantene, Quicker Slicker, Fur Butter, Perfect Coat & still can not get my Babygirl's coat to shine. Her coat is very very cottony & dry. Anyone have a malt with similar hair texture? What products do you use & what results have you received. Maybe it's something from the inside. Is there something you can feed them to get their coats to shine? She eats a home-cooked diet of hamburger meat, carrots, peas & rice with along with vitamin supplements. I also give her plain yogurt & cottage cheese for calcium.[/B]


My malts coat is the same way. About a month ago I purchased Norwegian Kelp for her winter nose. I have discovered this has made her coat and skin much better. I add a small amount to her food. Hope this helps.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Where do you get the Kelp?


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

For what it's worth the Vet on the Groomer Has It said that there is a difference in PH between Humans and Dogs. She said to stick with products made for your pet.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I use people shampoo and cond on both my pups... kelsie Thermasilk shampoo (they discontinued this shampoo so i need to find something new to use after my bottle is finished) and conditioner V08 strawberry and cream.
For kodie i use Pantene ProV normal hair and V08 conditioner. I use puppy shampoo for their faces.

In the past i have used dog shampoo too.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Deborah @ May 5 2009, 11:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772112


> For what it's worth the Vet on the Groomer Has It said that there is a difference in PH between Humans and Dogs. She said to stick with products made for your pet.[/B]


For what it's worth that vet rarely knows what she's talking about. Chicken Joe knew more about "Black Skin Alopecia" than she did. She expected him to cut off what little hair that poor little dog had left. Grooming is very much like nutrition, your run of the mill vet isn't educated in either.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Tonia at Rhapsody uses human shampoo and conditioner on her Malts. Claire's coat is so amazing that I wanted to at lesat start with what she has been doing so far. I have asked her if I can post the "formula" but haven't heard back yet. She probably doesn't care but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 10 2009, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774243


> Tonia at Rhapsody uses human shampoo and conditioner on her Malts. Claire's coat is so amazing that I wanted to at lesat start with what she has been doing so far. I have asked her if I can post the "formula" but haven't heard back yet. She probably doesn't care but I wanted to make sure.[/B]


I had asked Tonia if it was OK to post her shampoo "formula" and she said it was. My groomer used it right before Claire's spay and I must say that it did a great job. She has a perfect coat as it is heavy, thick, silky and straight. ... and doesn't mat. 

I just got some Pure Paws shampoo and conditioner, so I will have my groomer try that next time as I am curious to see how it works, also.

I couldn't find the Sauve so we used the Tresamme and the Herbal Essence.

"Tresamme Deep Cleansing Shampoo - diluted 1 to 3

Sauve Purifying Shampoo – diluted 1 to 5

# All Systems Professional White Shampoo – Diluted 1 to 5

Herbal Essence Color Me Happy Conditioner – diluted 1 to 5

I alternate with the Sauve and Tresamme .... and use the Whitening Shampoo only when I need it .... I shampoo 2 times .... rainse throroughly ... that is the biggest mistake people make is not getting all the shampoo out .. I use conditioner everytime ..... and rinse it through but not completely out .... I never cage dry or force dry them ... I either use a stand or hand dryer ...."


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Were you happy with that combination?


----------

